# Some cool sound barrier breaking low pass jets



## Patrick1974 (Mar 7, 2009)

first up.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHrwgRsX0BI_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqdbCGzmCfg_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90FHPso1Ebw_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4bMet3p_4Q_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVPi3Baz8k4_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8zP5s9vdX0_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ql2HL9q0go_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HEgdRkuF-U_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBVm6BNL2Kg_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS-fc_dpMpc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTAnpVwjHNQ_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiiE26UdcqY_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yreoDmKN_M_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ3Hhdr8EjI_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHkBAj5NLqE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrDWYOlLA-w_


----------



## Crunch (Mar 7, 2009)

That's not the sound barrier, it's a vapour cloud.Prandtlâ€“Glauert singularity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But some great vids! I love the third one with the 3 jaguars (??)


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 8, 2009)

Im sitting here with goose bumps and chills after watchin that P-51 flyby......

Great clips....


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for this.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2009)

Great stuff! P-51 clip is excellent.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 8, 2009)

P-51, STUPENDOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 9, 2009)

And another P-51 low pass.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZiqoE8GA_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn9xzP_Ew_A_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMRmeox_vxE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACmzdA3PE04_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDDNxaiSFPY_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54ZzegewMc4_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRPYHn6hhVU_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihgz7opXci4_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1sjSBWtiZo_


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 9, 2009)

Now some british airplanes first up Hawker Hurricane.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVCcLWlHPc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KytEvHq6xXw_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAlUGDUN7IE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPVqGIsprUM_


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 9, 2009)

De Haviland Mosquito


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=don2J7S8VjY_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiTwDV-jCBQ_

the Avro Lancaster.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nceNut0NNf8_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx-KI1wh1uU_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krEMiOlyLGs_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-UFCyrunpY_


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 9, 2009)

My personal favorite.The Spitfire.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK6uNQoBAGY_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf3UtmHLKUU_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zBQ2w50wWc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsgitVBNIUE_


----------

